# CD-RW mounting and configuration

## azambuja

hello,

ive installed gentoo and i have 2 cd-drives. A DVD and a CD-RW. in /mnt/cdrom is my DVD drive, but my CD-RW is not there (as cdrom1 or cdrom2)... how do i configure it, so i can mount /mnt/cdrom1 the cd-rw drive?

im passing this parameters to the kernel thru grub:

hdd=ide-scsi devfs=mount

i think that the hdd=ide-scsi is required for a cd-rw drive, right?

thanx/cheers

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I'm not sure whether hdd=ide-scsi is a valid command, I know that hdd=scsi is though (they could both be valid, but I can only guarantee that the latter is correct).  Also I found it interesting when troubleshooting the other night that the "SCSI Emulation" option in the kernel indicates (inside the help menu for SCSI Emulation) that IDE-CDROM support must be disabled (otherwise the IDE support will be used instead, regardless of the hdd=scsi option).  So if and when you recompile your kernel you should remove support for IDE-CDROMs and you should be sure to specify both your DVD and CD-RW as scsi devices to your kernel (in your bootloader, grub, lilo, etc).  After making such mentioned changes I would guess that your DVD and CD-RW will show up in /dev/cdroms/ (as cdrom0 and cdrom1).  Hope that helps!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## mksoft

There's an article about it in LinuxPlanet. You might want to read one of the comments about it in LinuxToday talkback, which gives a very detailed explanation.

----------

## weirdo

Simple go in the install guide and read the yellow block after the kenrel installation.

then add hd*=ide-scsi (* replace by the letter of your cdr) to the kernel line in the menu.lst of grub for lilo its a bit more complex.

----------

## MBCook

You're install is right, I would guess it's showing up as /dev/scd0, or somewhere under /dev/scsi/

----------

## azambuja

i had not compiled the kernel with scsi emulation support...

now im recompiling it...

after its recompiled, will i have to create a directory for the cdrom1 ? (i dont know, just guessing, but maybe /mnt/cdrom1 or /dev/cdroms/cdrom1) or are they created automatically?

about the boot parameter im 99,99% that its correct: hdd=ide-scsi (in the grub menu.lst file)

thanx/cheers

----------

## rac

 *azambuja wrote:*   

> will i have to create a directory for the cdrom1 ? (i dont know, just guessing, but maybe /mnt/cdrom1 or /dev/cdroms/cdrom1) or are they created automatically?

 

The entry under /dev should be created automatically by defsd, so don't worry about that.  You will need to make a mount point directory (under /mnt seems the most consistent place) and, optionally, add a line to your /etc/fstab if you want to make mounting a bit easier.

----------

## azambuja

ok, ive recompiled it...

now /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 exists, but a /mnt/cdrom1 doesnt...

is this going to work?

1. mkdir /mnt/cdrom1

2. add in fstab /dev/cdrom1 ...  ... ...  ... /mnt/cdrom1 iso9660 ... ... ...

thanx/cheers

----------

## mksoft

 *azambuja wrote:*   

> ok, ive recompiled it...
> 
> now /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 exists, but a /mnt/cdrom1 doesnt...
> 
> is this going to work?
> ...

 

Yes it will work.

Note that you don't have to create mount points to mount the cdrom if you rarely use it, as mounting is quite flexible. You can always do (as root):

```
mkdir temp_mount

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom1 temp_mount -t iso9660 -o ro

......

umount temp_mount

rmdir temp_mount
```

/etc/fstab makes it easier (and allows user mounting as well).

----------

## azambuja

ok, it worked fine...

im using it in the fstab...

theres a difference i saw...

in konqueror browser, the directory that was automatically created (/mnt/cdrom0/) has in its proprieties LOCKED...

the one that ive created doesnt...

what does this means? do i have to make /mnt/cdrom1 locked too? how do i do that?

thanx/cheers

----------

## mksoft

Locked  :Question:  That means you have no access perms on the dir.

Can you specify the perms to both dirs  :Question:  also posting your fstab would help.

----------

## azambuja

drwx------    2 root     root         4096 Jul 11 17:59 cdrom

drwxr-xr-x   2 root    root        4096 Aug  7 23:06 cdrom1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,owner,ro

0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/cdrom1     iso9660         noauto,owner,ro

00

the "auto" created on the installation is only acessible after a mount... the other is acessible without the mount (but you wont see the contents of the cd before a mount,  :Smile: 

thats the only difference between them...

thanx/cheers

----------

